# The Honest Kitchen



## Snowbody

Has anyone tried The Honest Kitchen Preference? Does this sound like a good supplement for home cooking? I saw there were lots of healthy fruit and veggies but I also saw zinc amino acid and thought I read somewhere that zinc isn't good.
Here's the link and ingredients:
Preference | The Honest Kitchen
It's a dehydrated food that you add water to and then the protein you're using. I just got some free samples at my local pet store.


----------



## Lindy

I love The Honest Kitchen! I haven't used Preference, but most of the other foods. Not sue about the zinc thing, though. I am sure there are many on this forum who will know.


----------



## donnad

I had gotten some samples from my local pet store last year and Chloe did like it. I don't know about the zinc though. Some others may have more knowledge on this.

I recently bought a box for a change from Dr. Harvey's but the feeding amounts confused me, so I brought it back. I guess I was having a senile moment, but then again, their customer service wasn't much help in that department either.


----------



## wooflife

It is a very high quality food.

It was recomended to me by Dr. Becker and is the only premix that is made in a USDA inspected kitchen actually I think it might be the only dog food made in a USDA inspected kitchen.

Honest Kitchen is also the only AAFCO certified premix on the market. EDIT - it is AAFCO compliant after recomended meat amounts are added.

Zinc is fine in the AAFCO recommended quantities.

I use it in rotation with Dr. Harvey's and Sojo's.

It is harder to figure out the measurements of food because they do everything in cups and I am fractionally challenged. But once I got it figured out I was fine.


----------



## wooflife

For those of you who were confused - This is what my math came up with and then I found it on the website so I know it's correct. 

"Meats may be added to Preference at a rate of 1:1 to 2:1 depending on the age, breed and level of activity of your pet."


----------



## Nikki's Mom

It's a good premix and a good company. I've used their bison blueberry treats in the past.


----------



## Snowbody

Thanks everyone!! Good info and sounds like a good company. Leslie and Donna - I also looked at the measurements and scratched my head. Not as much how much mix to protein, but the mix to water ratio and cutting it down enough to work for little Tyler. With Veg to bowl I do 4:1 and work with tablespoons, certainly not cups.:w00t: I'll have to try it. They gave me a few little bags which is great, since sometimes Mr. Picky Pants will like something one day and not eat it the next. :angry:


----------



## wooflife

Snowbody said:


> Thanks everyone!! Good info and sounds like a good company. Leslie and Donna - I also looked at the measurements and scratched my head. Not as much how much mix to protein, but the mix to water ratio and cutting it down enough to work for little Tyler. With Veg to bowl I do 4:1 and work with tablespoons, certainly not cups.:w00t: I'll have to try it. They gave me a few little bags which is great, since sometimes Mr. Picky Pants will like something one day and not eat it the next. :angry:



Do you mix food up one meal at a time or in batches? I usually do batches unless I'm using a sample and that can get tricky. 

I work with Dr. Harvey's, Sojos, and Honest Kitchen regularly so I'm happy to help anyone with getting the ratio's right.


----------



## Snowbody

wooflife said:


> Do you mix food up one meal at a time or in batches? I usually do batches unless I'm using a sample and that can get tricky.
> 
> I work with Dr. Harvey's, Sojos, and Honest Kitchen regularly so I'm happy to help anyone with getting the ratio's right.


I usually do one meal at a time. I work from home so usually it isn't a big deal. Also when I'm trying a new food I just am trying a little. But maybe I should make more. I just don't want the protein (chicken or whatever) sitting around too long. But maybe not? What do you suggest Leslie?


----------



## wooflife

I have three dogs. So I usually do a batch with 5lbs of meat and refrigerate 3 days worth at time the rest goes in the freezer. That much food usually lasts about 6-7 days for me. With one dog you could probably start with 1-1.5 lbs of meat and that would be enough for a week. 

5 lbs of meat (11 cups)
4 cups of dried HK and then add water to rehydrate - I don't measure the water I just add hot water till it looks right.

For me it's easier to do a batch, I have also found it's easier to figure out measurements and proportions with a batch than one serving at a time.


----------



## Snowbody

wooflife said:


> I have three dogs. So I usually do a batch with 5lbs of meat and refrigerate 3 days worth at time the rest goes in the freezer. That much food usually lasts about 6-7 days for me. With one dog you could probably start with 1-1.5 lbs of meat and that would be enough for a week.
> 
> 5 lbs of meat (11 cups)
> 4 cups of dried HK and then add water to rehydrate - I don't measure the water I just add hot water till it looks right.
> 
> For me it's easier to do a batch, I have also found it's easier to figure out measurements and proportions with a batch than one serving at a time.


Thanks - I'll try the 1.5 lbs. for a week but then how much Preference? I'm getting poundage mixed up with cups.
Five pounds of meat just cracked me up. I don't have 5 pounds of dog. :smrofl:


----------



## cleex1004

I havent used the preference but I have used the keen. Louis really really likes it alot and gets sooo excited when he sees me heating up the water. I tend to feed him this more in the winter because its warm and I think he needs a warm meal when its cold outside. Also, I add a little more water than it says to and let it sit a bit longer. Hopefully Tyler will like it too!


----------



## Jayne

wooflife said:


> Do you mix food up one meal at a time or in batches? I usually do batches unless I'm using a sample and that can get tricky.
> 
> I work with Dr. Harvey's, Sojos, and Honest Kitchen regularly so I'm happy to help anyone with getting the ratio's right.


 
Yes, please help me with the ratios..  I feed Honest Kitchen Preference mixed with raw meat-chicken-turkey, complete,etc.. No Pork.. I add probiotics and vitamins to the mix and at times plain yogurt.. There are times I will add a tiny bit of Innova( although that has been sold to Proctor and Gamble and I will be eliminating that as soon as they change the formula) also and occasionally, Pet Promise canned food. I have 8 dogs here and two more rescues coming in this weekend.. They range in weight from 8 lbs to 15 lbs.. The ones coming this weekend are said to be tiny.. If I mix up a batch, I'm afraid it won't be appropriate for all, so I have been fixing each bowl seperately..As treats they get raw chicken hearts, or sometimes I dehydrate them.. To say I'm getting confused is an under statement..:smilie_tischkante: I have a mental blurb where numbers are concerned!! Any help you can give me would really be appreciated..I love these little ones and want them to be as healthy as I can possibly make them..:wub: Thanks,
Jayne


----------



## wooflife

I didn't forget about you guys--- I'm doing my math and checking it twice so I'll post soon......


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye

I am seriously considering The Honest Kitchen also and spoke with a rep yesterday via email. Due to Buckeye's age (6 months), he suggested starting with Embark or Thrive (he's sending me a sample). 

I believe these include the protein already...has anyone used either of them?


----------



## Snowbody

So I mixed up some sample of Honest Kitchen Preference this morning and fed it to Tyler with chicken. Well it ain't his preference.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Not a fan. This is when I say thank goodness for samples. He really didn't go for it. He likes the Dr. Harvey's Veg to Bowl much better. This seems to be a very green vegetable based mix and thus smells such. The Veg to Bowl has a large variety of veggies, green, yellow, red and not as acrid a smell. As my DH says, "You've got a high maintenance dog!" Ain't that the truth!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## angelgirl599

Snowbody said:


> So I mixed up some sample of Honest Kitchen Preference this morning and fed it to Tyler with chicken. Well it ain't his preference.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Not a fan. This is when I say thank goodness for samples. He really didn't go for it. He likes the Dr. Harvey's Veg to Bowl much better. This seems to be a very green vegetable based mix and thus smells such. The Veg to Bowl has a large variety of veggies, green, yellow, red and not as acrid a smell. As my DH says, "You've got a high maintenance dog!" Ain't that the truth!:smilie_tischkante:


LOL Sue! That's because Tyler's been on TV! He can be a little more high maintenance now:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody

angelgirl599 said:


> LOL Sue! That's because Tyler's been on TV! He can be a little more high maintenance now:HistericalSmiley:


Yup Diana. I think you've got that right. Maybe he's holding out for one of Oprah's old personal chefs.:smrofl:Maybe I should surprise him with Jillian from Biggest Loser instead.:w00t: She'd scare him into eating. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miss_Annie

I guess I missed it :huh:... What was Tyler on tv for?


----------



## Snowbody

Miss_Annie said:


> I guess I missed it :huh:... What was Tyler on tv for?


Tyler was on the weather spot on WCBS-TV here in NYC. Here's the link to the thread. Don't know if the link to the weather segment where you could see him is still active or not.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...-related/106180-tyler-tv.html?highlight=Tyler


----------



## Miss_Annie

That is too cool! The link was till good and I saw your adorable little boy! :wub: I don't know how I missed that thread..

Sorry for changing the topic.. Mmm Honest Kitchen


----------



## wooflife

FortheloveofBuckeye said:


> I am seriously considering The Honest Kitchen also and spoke with a rep yesterday via email. Due to Buckeye's age (6 months), he suggested starting with Embark or Thrive (he's sending me a sample).
> 
> I believe these include the protein already...has anyone used either of them?



I gave Thrive to Izzy when I brought her home at 9 weeks it was so cute she stuck her whole head in it and came up green faced and smiling!!! She actually went straight to raw and then wound up on a kibble and moved to home cooked. Not because she ever had problems..it was mostly her brothers that had issues.

My dogs loved the thrive for 3 days and then they were done with it. I was told to add more meat. I ended up switching to Preference later and adding my own meat - and this they love as much as Dr. Harvey's.



Snowbody said:


> So I mixed up some sample of Honest Kitchen Preference this morning and fed it to Tyler with chicken. Well it ain't his preference.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Not a fan. This is when I say thank goodness for samples.


If you decide to try again add more meat that's what I was told to do - the lower ratio of protein didn't pass muster at my house either they like their meat around here.


----------



## wooflife

Ok - 

I use the 10-30 lb portion for a very active dog which is 2/3c of meat to 1/3c of dry mix. 

1 lb of *lean* ground meat will yield about 2 cups of meat give or take a little. If it's a little more I use heaping measurements on the dry.

I buy ground meat and boil it and then drain the fat off because one of my dogs is prone to pancreatitis. I always add fish oil and coconut oil at each meal.

1 1b. 2 c of meat to 1c of mix. 

2 lb. 4 c of meat to 2c of mix

3 lb. 6 c of meat to 3 c of mix

4 lb. 8 c of meat to 4 c of mix 

5 lb. 10 c of meat to 5 c of mix

I hope this makes sense and that I my math came out right all the way through... Let me know if it didn't.


----------



## Jayne

wooflife said:


> Ok -
> 
> I use the 10-30 lb portion for a very active dog which is 2/3c of meat to 1/3c of dry mix.
> 
> 1 lb of *lean* ground meat will yield about 2 cups of meat give or take a little. If it's a little more I use heaping measurements on the dry.
> 
> I buy ground meat and boil it and then drain the fat off because one of my dogs is prone to pancreatitis. I always add fish oil and coconut oil at each meal.
> 
> 1 1b. 2 c of meat to 1c of mix.
> 
> 2 lb. 4 c of meat to 2c of mix
> 
> 3 lb. 6 c of meat to 3 c of mix
> 
> 4 lb. 8 c of meat to 4 c of mix
> 
> 5 lb. 10 c of meat to 5 c of mix
> 
> I hope this makes sense and that I my math came out right all the way through... Let me know if it didn't.


 Thanks so much..I think you have saved the day for me!!!!:chili:
Jayne


----------



## Kissi's Mom

Kissi won't eat Honest Kitchen...and she is a pig...with IBS so I really have to watch her. She is on her second bag of Sojo's though and she loves it mixed with turkey! No tear stains, no upset tummy, no meds...life is good!! (If I could only get past
the way that dehydrated broccoli smells...LOL).


----------



## princessre

Snowbody said:


> So I mixed up some sample of Honest Kitchen Preference this morning and fed it to Tyler with chicken. Well it ain't his preference.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Not a fan. This is when I say thank goodness for samples. He really didn't go for it. He likes the Dr. Harvey's Veg to Bowl much better. This seems to be a very green vegetable based mix and thus smells such. The Veg to Bowl has a large variety of veggies, green, yellow, red and not as acrid a smell. As my DH says, "You've got a high maintenance dog!" Ain't that the truth!:smilie_tischkante:


Sue, I just saw this thread...Casanova won't eat the Honest Kitchen stuff either. He is Mr. Picky too!! I end up giving him all his supplements through a syringe separately from the food...Maybe these fluffs don't like the taste of supplements...


----------



## wooflife

Honest Kitchen has a lot of "green" stuff in it... and no potatoes or carbohydrates. So I think they get a little put off by the lack of meat. It seems to work to add a little more to the mix. 

I also just started my cat on Prowl from HK. I need to get switched over to raw and that's the easiest way for me to do it with him. He picks at it quite a bit I dont' think he's used to the texture yet but he doesn't hate it.


----------



## MSmaltese

hey everyone!

I haven't posted anything in a super long time, but have recently been wanting to switch my sweet girl from dry kibble to something more deserving. We try to stay away from chicken because I think Piper may have a slight allergy to it. I ordered samples of The Honest Kitchen and she LOVES both the grain free Beef (love) and turkey (embark). I am all for switching her since she loves it so much, but was hoping someone more educated than me could shed some light...
Piper is 1 1/2 years old and full grown at 4.1 pounds (on a full belly). I read previous comments about the crude protein not being a high concern if it is high quality/natural/etc. Both the beef and turkey have protein % of 31 and 29, and crude fat of 16% and 18%, respectively. Should I chose one over the other or is this too small of a difference for it to truly matter? Just concerned since she is on the lesser end of "recommended daily amount" for the 1-10lbs recommendation from THK.


----------



## kd1212

I've heard really good things about it and it was recommended by a store near me called Healthy Spot--they carry top of the line dog foods. I tried a couple of there products with Tyler and he didn't like it, but he literally hates almost everything. It takes time to make it too, which for me was not an issue. 

They offer samples, so you may want to try a couple first.


----------



## Malt Shoppe

I've been feeding Blaze Honest Kitchen since early Sept 2014, and he loves it and is doing very well on it. I bought Preference (you add meat) then when ordering again, got Preference and Kindly so he'd have a little variety. I like both for him.

Blaze weighs 7 lb, for him, I mix 2T chicken/veggie soup, adding a little more broth from container and 1 oz measure of dry mix. This was verified by HK folks to be correct. Warm it about 17 sec in micro. Give a few minutes for hydrating thoroughly.

I cook a batch of chicken breasts/broth, cut up, mix with organic, no salt vegetable soup, or minestrone from health food store and mix a meal with the dehydrated mix as they are used. This is very easy to fix his meals, nothing to it. I freeze the container with 1/2 the meat/soup mix. It smells wonderful with the soup. No need to add this soup, but he likes it, gives him more veggies.

I keep warning him that if he gets anymore energetic, I'm putting him back on previous feeding!!!! ha ha

The Honest Kitchen people will help you with measurement and recommendation based on size of your dog. Just call them, they are very helpful. NO additional supplements are needed, they are included in the mix. They just recommend addng fish oil or coconut oil. That's the beauty of this food, the supplements are included, no guesswork. 

As far as the cost, I find it very affordable. I always date my dog food as I open it to see how long it lasts - one 3 lb box of Preference for one Maltese dog lasted 64 days. That's .45 a day (2 meals) for the mix. I figure too, it cuts cost of vet bills for poor health or illness. I highly recommend HK food. Blaze loves it.


----------



## Bailey&Me

I am a big fan of Honest Kitchen! It's in our food rotation and we feed it often. Bailey loves it and does really well on it. Emma can be a bit more picky with it sometimes. The only down side is that they poop more often on it. I haven't really been concerned with the amount of protein but if you want a lower or more moderate protein level in a dehydrated food, take a look at Addiction. If you go with THK, I'd recommend rotating between Love and Embark if she loves both flavors.


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Bailey&Me said:


> I am a big fan of Honest Kitchen! It's in our food rotation and we feed it often. Bailey loves it and does really well on it. Emma can be a bit more picky with it sometimes. *The only down side is that they poop more often on it.* I haven't really been concerned with the amount of protein but if you want a lower or more moderate protein level in a dehydrated food, take a look at Addiction. If you go with THK, I'd recommend rotating between Love and Embark if she loves both flavors.


I brought that up with the HK folks and she said that was perfectly normal, you should expect more eliminations.
This is human grade food and has a high rating in the dog food ratings.


----------



## donnad

I have been using THK for the last couple of years. My two love it! I use the Preference and add my own protein. I have tried the other varieties but they will not eat it unless I add meat. I don't find that Chloe and Summer poop more often.


----------



## maddysmom

I use HK for Suki~she loves it! She poops a lot!
Internist said I could try Preference for Lacie who has IBD and will have to add venison. Lacie just had a setback so I will wait a few more weeks to try it. I can't wait to see how she does so I can stop the prescription RC.


----------



## shellbeme

Old thread but I also adore THK, I wish my boys did too. We never could find a formula that Rocky could keep down and Tucker is so picky! I am considering buying a sample bag or two of their base mix that you put a protien with and seeing he will eat that. It would be a nice back up and something different to go with his home cooking.


----------

